# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Peziza phyllogena

## Azuer

Subo fotos de ayer de _Peziza phyllogena_ (=_Peziza badioconfusa_, =_Peziza olivacea_), un hongo ascomiceto en forma de taza o copa (algunas irregulares), sin pie, de 2 a 4 cm de Ø, con el margen incurvado, ondulado y granuloso. Cara externa de superficie granulosa y color variable que va desde el marrón al pardo rojizo oscuro o pardo ocre, en muchos ejemplares con tonos oliváceos y la base típicamente azulada.
El himenio (formado por la cara interna), es liso, de color marrón o pardo rojizo. La carne al corte presenta tonos lilacinos o azulados.

Es una especie frecuente, que suele fructificar a lo largo de la primavera, de forma cespitosa o dispersa sobre humus, en bosques de diversas frondosas. Las fotografías están realizadas en bosque mixto, bajo encinas y coscojas.

----------

HUESITO (25-mar-2016),Los terrines (25-mar-2016),REEGE (27-mar-2016),willi (29-mar-2016)

----------


## Azuer

Himenio formado por una capa de ascas y parafisis. El ápice de las ascas se tiñe de azul en reactivo de Melzer (amiloides)









Ascas cilíndricas, que se abren en su ápice a través de un opérculo que se tiñe de azul en Melzer (amiloide) y que contienen ocho esporas uniseriadas:









Paráfisis cilíndricas, septadas, algunas ramificadas y ligeramente engrosadas en el ápice:



Esporas elipsoidales, verrugosas:

----------

frfmfrfm (07-abr-2016),HUESITO (25-mar-2016),Los terrines (25-mar-2016),REEGE (27-mar-2016),willi (29-mar-2016)

----------


## Azuer

Bases de las ascas provistas de uncínulos:







Excípulo externo formado por cadenas de células cilíndricas u ovoideas con pigmento pardo intracelular:





Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-abr-2016),HUESITO (25-mar-2016),Jonasino (27-mar-2016),Los terrines (25-mar-2016),REEGE (27-mar-2016),willi (29-mar-2016)

----------

